# Grub2 Erfahrungen

## Xylometer

Hallo, 

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Grub2, ich überlege mir nämlich das zu installieren, hab aber keine Lust mein Produktivsystem zu zerstören.

Mein System ist ein Athlon XP 1800

auf Via KT400

ohne besondere Hardware....

Gruß Philipp

----------

## xces

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Grub2, ich überlege mir nämlich das zu installieren, hab aber keine Lust mein Produktivsystem zu zerstören.

 

Mit GRUB2 meinst du diese Software im frühen Alpha-Stadium, ohne Doku, ohne FAQ, ohne Bugtracker?

Ja klar, das ist für den produktiven Einsatz geeignet. Installier es ruhig. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Arudil

ich glaub du willst grub2 nicht.

Das ding ist bis jetzt noch heavy in development.

Das Ding is bis dato für den Hausgebrauch unnutzbar  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Grub2, ich überlege mir nämlich das zu installieren, hab aber keine Lust mein Produktivsystem zu zerstören.
> 
> Mein System ist ein Athlon XP 1800
> ...

 

Da seit dem letzten post nun wieder einige Zeit verstrichen ist würde ich die Frage zum Thema GRUB2 gerne nochmal stellen.   :Wink: 

Ist GRUB2 inzwischen zu gebrauchen und was kann das ding was der Vorgänger nicht könnte?

Mein Englisch ist leider nicht so toll und auf Deutsch habe ich nichts aktuelles gefunden was einem die Unterschiede genau aufzeigt.

----------

## Anarcho

Genau das ist doch die Frage? Was sollte mir grub2 bieten was mir bei grub1 fehlt?

Grub läuft auf meiner Architektur, ich brauche kein gescriptetes Menü, englische Meldungen reichen mir dort auch aus.

----------

## schmidicom

Naja wie gesagt mein Englisch lässt zu wünschen übrig aber das was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sagt aus das GRUB2 zum Beispiel von Haus aus in der Lage sein soll mit animierten Menus umzugehen.

http://grub.enbug.org/gfxterm

Zugegeben so ein animiertes Grub wäre schon was nettes.

Was mich im Moment vom testen abschreckt ist die Tatsache das man nirgendwo vernünftige Anleitungen findet wie zum Beispiel die config von GRUB2 aussehen muss.

Aber möglicherweise hat es ja schon jemand auf Gentoo getestet und weiß wie das geht. Im Portage baum scheint GRUB2 ja schon drin zu sein.

Die Version grub-1.96 ist ja GRUB2

```
DESCRIPTION="GNU GRUB 2 boot loader"
```

http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-boot/grub

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, wers brauch... Mein GRUB hat nicht mal ein Hintergrundbild...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Naja, wers brauch... Mein GRUB hat nicht mal ein Hintergrundbild...

 

meiner auch nicht  :Wink:  ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum ich jetzt eine neue grub Version bräuchte, wenn meine aktuell läuft. Eyecandy vielleicht? Mein Grub verschwindet nach 3 Sekunden ohne Eingabe, also wozu Eyecandy?

Welche neu Features wird grub2 enthalten? Was wird wirklich besser sein?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## misterjack

Da schaut man einfach auf die Homepage:

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2-faq.en.html

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Quote:*   

> 2. What is the status of GRUB 2?
> 
> It is usable, but we are still making incompatible changes from time to time. Stabilizing the features is planned in November, 2008. It is working on PC, OpenFirmware-based PowerPC machines (PowerMac and Pegasos) and EFI-based PC (IntelMac), and being ported to RiscOS/ARM, UltraSparc, and coreboot (formerly, LinuxBIOS). For more information, please look at the wiki

 

Viel Glück beim ausprobieren  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Solange Grub2 noch nicht ausgereift ist würde ich es auch nicht verwenden. In meinen Augen ist ein BootLoader ein elementarer Systembestandteil der zuverlässig funktionieren muss. Ich hatte schon oft den Fall das ich mich mal in der Config verschrieben habe (neuen kernel gebaut) - und dort war ich jedesmal heilfroh das ich mal eben in die Grub-Shell switchen konnte um die Bootparameter zu ändern. Funktioniert das zuverlässig in Grub2? Gibt es genug Informationen wie Dokus die einem beim Arbeiten mit Grub weiter helfen? Ich denke mal nicht. 

Und für nur ein wenig EyeCandy der vermutlich den Bootvorgang nochmals hinaus zögert - nein danke.

IMHO kann Lilo Gfx-Menüs verwenden. Schau doch mal dort.

----------

## schmidicom

Also zum Punkt Konfiguration hab ich was gefunden das da helfen könnte.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/startup-manager

 *Quote:*   

> StartUp-Manager configures some settings for Grub legacy, Grub2, Usplash and Splashy.

 

----------

## l3u

Mein GRUB zeigt mir noch nicht mal ein Menü ... sondern bootet einfach nach einer Sekunde Verzögerung Gentoo. Und mehr muß der auch nicht machen ...

----------

## r3tep

Ich denke, sie wollen mit GRUB2 was ähnliches wie XOSL http://www.ranish.com/part/xosl.htm entwickeln. Nachteil an XOSL ist, dass dieser ohne fremde Hilfe (LILO, GRUB) kein Linux starten kann, was auch (noch) nicht besonders ausführlich (auf Wikipedia oder so) dokumentiert ist...  :Wink: 

Mit XOSL lässt sich die Boot-Konfiguration einfach zusammenklicken, was mit GRUB so ohne weiteres nicht geht.

Mir sind dieses ominöse GRUB2 oder sein Vorgänger GRUB allerdings immernoch zu umfangreich, ich benutze lieber LILO...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *r3tep wrote:*   

> Ich denke, sie wollen mit GRUB2 was ähnliches wie XOSL http://www.ranish.com/part/xosl.htm entwickeln. [...]

 Ganz und gar nicht!

Grub2 bringt funktionen die Grub Legacy vermissen lässt. Dazu gehört u.A. eine besser Unterstützung für Plattformen jenseits von x86, Unterstützung von nicht ASCII Zeichen, Internationalisierung, eine eigene Speicherverwaltung, eine integrierte Script-Sprache, ein modulareren Aufbau, booten von Devices wie CD-ROM und USB, usw. usf. 

Um ein grafisches Klickibunti geht es dabei nicht.

----------

## idl0r

http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/grub/grub2/docs/grub.cfg?view=markup

http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList

andere docs sind dort auch zu finden.

damit sollte man doch was anfangen koennen oder nicht?

*edit

http://grub.enbug.org/CurrentStatus

ich denke aber auch das es noch ein wenig zu frueh ist...

----------

## schmidicom

So inzwischen ist ja wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit vergangen und so langsam stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage ob GRUB2 jemals fertig wird.

Der erste Beitrag ist vom 14.05.2005 also volle 5 Jahre her und noch immer nichts wirklich neues auf der GRUB-Homepage.

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das so was derart viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, oder ist das tatsächlich so extrem?

EDIT: Hatte versehentlich 10 Jahre geschrieben, da sieht man mal wie geschockt ich war. Macht mir ganz viel sorry  :Laughing: Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jul 30, 2010 2:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## manuels

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Der erste Beitrag ist vom 14.05.2005 also volle 10 Jahre her und noch immer nichts wirklich neues auf der GRUB-Homepage.

 Nach Adam Ries sind es für mich (nur) 5 Jahre.

Ubuntu nutzt v2 bereits, aber meiner Meinung feht das "Killer-Feature" für v2.

----------

## Josef.95

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> So inzwischen ist ja wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit vergangen und so langsam stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage ob GRUB2 jemals fertig wird.
> 
> Der erste Beitrag ist vom 14.05.2005 also volle 5 Jahre her und noch immer nichts wirklich neues auf der GRUB-Homepage.
> 
> [....]
> ...

  Hehe, ist GRUB1 den "Fertig"?   :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> sys-boot/grub
> 
> Available versions:
> 
> 0.97-r10
> ...

 (gekürzt)

Welcher ist da nun "fertiger"?

Ich kenne einige Leute die schon länger mit GRUB2 unter Gentoo unterwegs und auch zufrieden sind.

Relativ aktuelle Info gibt es doch auch im Wiki

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2

----------

## Polynomial-C

Grub2 wird mittlerweile von Ubuntu standardmäßig verwendet IIRC. 

Ich habe grub-1.98 testweise auf einer VM installiert und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht. Die Konfiguration ist im Vergleich zu grub1 erheblich komplexer geworden. Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht. Ein einfaches Editieren der grub config ist nicht mehr möglich, man muß wieder wie bei lilo danach die neue config von grub einlesen lassen.

Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich so langsam was der Grund für die Abkehr von grub1 war. Fehlende Benutzerfreundlichkeit kann es mit Sicherheit nicht gewesen sein.

----------

## mv

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht.

 

Das is ja'n Ding. Tatsächlich ein Grund, Grub2 nicht zu benutzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein einfaches Editieren der grub config ist nicht mehr möglich, man muß wieder wie bei lilo danach die neue config von grub einlesen lassen.

 

Bist Du da sicher? Bei ganz massiven Änderungen kann ich mir das zwar vorstellen (etwa, wenn Du die Harddisk-Reihenfolge änderst und damit indirekt den Ort, wo die grub.conf zu finden ist), aber auch einfache Änderungen - etwa nur andere Kernel-Optionen - gehen nicht? Dann frage ich mich, was der ganze Käse soll...

Mit dem eigentlichen Booten des Linux-Kernels haben sie anscheinend auch Mist verzapft: Zwar habe ich mir die Problematik nicht genau angeschaut, aber andere Bootloader können auf amd64 in 64Bit arbeiten, während grub-2 auf irgendeinen dubiosen Kernel-Einsprung mit 32bit besteht, der selbst den Kernel-Entwicklern nicht recht war.

Geht wenigstens endlich das Booten von CD, was bei grub-1 ja unmöglich war? (Damit meine ich: Ist es möglich von einem von der Harddisk gestarteten Grub2 eine eingelegte selbst-bootende CD zu starten?)

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht. 
> 
> Das is ja'n Ding. Tatsächlich ein Grund, Grub2 nicht zu benutzen.

 

Nur für den Fall daß das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint war, ich sehe das schon als Problem an, denn Klartextpaßwörter in Konfigurationsdateien hinterläßt bei mir immer einen faden Nachgeschmack.

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ein einfaches Editieren der grub config ist nicht mehr möglich, man muß wieder wie bei lilo danach die neue config von grub einlesen lassen. 
> 
> Bist Du da sicher? Bei ganz massiven Änderungen kann ich mir das zwar vorstellen (etwa, wenn Du die Harddisk-Reihenfolge änderst und damit indirekt den Ort, wo die grub.conf zu finden ist), aber auch einfache Änderungen - etwa nur andere Kernel-Optionen - gehen nicht? Dann frage ich mich, was der ganze Käse soll...

 

Bei grub2 ist jetzt sehr viel automagic Gedöns dazugekommen. In /etc/grub.d/ liegen zum Beispiel sog. helper scripts, die den Benutzer beim erstellen einer grub config unterstützen sollen. Das funktioniert beispielsweise solange gut, wie man pro Kernel nur einen Eintrag im Bootmenü haben will. Sobald man aber mit der von den Skripten vorgegebenen Struktur nicht zufrieden ist, muß man entweder die recht komplexen helper Skripte umschreiben, oder eben komplett auf die Hilfe der Skripte verzichen (chmod a-x) und sich sein eigenes Skript zusammenpfriemeln. Letzteres habe ich gemacht und das Ergebnis schaut dann so aus (Datei: /etc/grub.d/40-custom.sh): 

```
#!/bin/sh

exec tail -n +3 $0

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

set menu_color_normal=black/green

set menu_color_highlight=white/black

set default="1"

set timeout="20"

set superusers="username"

password username klartextpasswort

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux (Kernel 2.6.32.16)" --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,1)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6391e262-ad50-4a8f-87c9-7045c7d43008

        echo    Loading Linux 2.6.32.16 ...

        linux   /kernel-2.6.32.16_01 root=/dev/sda3 ro  panic=20

}

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux (Kernel 2.6.32.16) noX" --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,1)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6391e262-ad50-4a8f-87c9-7045c7d43008

        echo    Loading Linux 2.6.32.16 ...

        linux   /kernel-2.6.32.16_01 root=/dev/sda3 ro  panic=20 3

}

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux (Kernel 2.6.33.6) noX" --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,1)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6391e262-ad50-4a8f-87c9-7045c7d43008

        echo    Loading Linux 2.6.33.6 ...

        linux   /kernel-2.6.33.6_01 root=/dev/sda3 ro  panic=20 3

}

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux (Kernel 2.6.34.1) noX" --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,1)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6391e262-ad50-4a8f-87c9-7045c7d43008

        echo    Loading Linux 2.6.34.1 ...

        linux   /kernel-2.6.34.1_01 root=/dev/sda3 ro  panic=20 3

}
```

Das ist für ein Bootmenü mit vier Einträgen. In der eigentlichen Configdatei steht fett als Kommentar oben drin: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE". um dieses Skript in die eigentlich Configdatei zu übernehmen muß man dann noch /sbin/grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg aufrufen. Jetzt nur mal zum Vergleich das gleiche für grub1 (Datei: /boot/grub/menu.lst): 

```
password --md5 $1$48JQh/$tQ1QBePz2qxRHTPDf/sSr.

default 1

fallback 0

timeout 20

color black/green white/black

title Gentoo GNU/Linux (kernel 2.6.32.16)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.32.16_01 root=/dev/sda3 panic=20

title Gentoo GNU/Linux (kernel 2.6.32.16) noX

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.32.16_01 root=/dev/sda3 panic=20 3

title Gentoo GNU/Linux (kernel 2.6.33.6) noX

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.33.6_01 root=/dev/sda3 panic=20 3

title Gentoo GNU/Linux (kernel 2.6.34.1) noX

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.34.1_01 root=/dev/sda3 panic=20 3
```

Config schreiben fertig. Nix weiter mehr machen. Also von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit her um Welten besser.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit dem eigentlichen Booten des Linux-Kernels haben sie anscheinend auch Mist verzapft: Zwar habe ich mir die Problematik nicht genau angeschaut, aber andere Bootloader können auf amd64 in 64Bit arbeiten, während grub-2 auf irgendeinen dubiosen Kernel-Einsprung mit 32bit besteht, der selbst den Kernel-Entwicklern nicht recht war.

 

Wundert mich offen gestanden nicht bei dem wie grub2 momentan ausgestattet ist.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Geht wenigstens endlich das Booten von CD, was bei grub-1 ja unmöglich war? (Damit meine ich: Ist es möglich von einem von der Harddisk gestarteten Grub2 eine eingelegte selbst-bootende CD zu starten?)

 

Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Für mich war erstmal wichtig, ob grub2 ein drop-in Ersatz für grub1 sein kann. Mein Fazit, es geht, wenn auch mit viel Aufwand.

----------

## mv

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    *Polynomial-C wrote:*   Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht. 
> 
> Das is ja'n Ding. Tatsächlich ein Grund, Grub2 nicht zu benutzen. 
> 
> Nur für den Fall daß das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint war

 

Keineswegs. Ich habe es genauso gemeint, wie ich es geschrieben habe: ein echter Showstopper.

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg aufrufen.

 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Die /boot/grub/grub.cfg ist also eine Binärdatei, die man praktisch nicht manuell bearbeiten kann? Damit würde dann nahezu der gesamte Vorteil von grub gegen die Wand gefahren...

----------

## py-ro

Nein, es ist eine Text-Datei, wenn man die Skripte nicht verwenden will, kann man diese auch per Hand anlegen.

Py

----------

## mv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nein, es ist eine Text-Datei, wenn man die Skripte nicht verwenden will, kann man diese auch per Hand anlegen.

 

Ich beginne zu verstehen. GNU scheinen also den Fehler aus autotools zu wiederholen, statt einer vernünftigen Sprache Skripte anzubieten, die Skripte aus Skripten generieren. Vermutlich hat wegen der ganzen unverzichtbaren eye-candys kein simpler Interpreter mehr in den beschränkten Platz gepasst?

----------

## py-ro

Ich sehe die Skripte bei Grub2 eher als Versuch das ganze bei den Distributionen zu vereinheitlichen. Im Grunde sind die Skritpe nur dafür da Kernel zu suchen, erkennen und ins Menü einzubauen. Ggf. halt direkt mit den passenden Partitionen Alias /-Filesystem.

Was zumindest bei mir eher schlecht als recht funktioniert hat. Will man das ganze nicht nutzen, kann man es bisher einfach sein lassen.

Für mich ist das Killer-Argument aber direkt von RAID und LVM-Volumes booten zu können, ohne ein dediziertes Bootmedium zu verwenden.

Dabei fällt mir ein, dass nicht alle Skripte Optional sind, irgend eines baut auch das Grub-Image zusammen und baut z.B. die RAID-Funktion mit ein.

Ist schon nee Weile her, dass ich das ganze ausprobiert habe.

Py

----------

## Josef.95

Hier gibt es auch ein paar gute Infos zu grub2

http://grub.enbug.org/Manual

----------

## firefly

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht.

 

grub unterstützt "verschlüsselte" Passwörter. Nur die Doku dazu ist etwa schwer zu finden siehe:

http://grub.enbug.org/Authentication

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   Verschüsselte Paßwörter unterstützt grub-1.98 nicht. 
> 
> grub unterstützt "verschlüsselte" Passwörter. Nur die Doku dazu ist etwa schwer zu finden siehe:
> 
> http://grub.enbug.org/Authentication

 

Hoppla... die Doku ist mir tatsächlich noch nicht über den Bildschirm gewandert. Sämtliche im Netz aufgefundenen Dokus, die ich für die Konfiguration von grub2 verwendet hatte, haben mir noch weismachen wollen, daß grub2 keine verschlüsselten Paßwörter unterstützt.

Da bleibt mir ja dann wohl nichts weiter übrig, als mich für die Falschaussage zu entschuldigen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## schmidicom

http://www.symon.ru/usr/ger/screens.shtml

Genau so stelle ich mir optisch einen guten bootloader für mehrere Betriebssystem vor.

Wenn die das alles so hin bekommen warum dann nicht auch GRUB/GRUB2...

EDIT:

Hab mich gerade ein bisschen schlau gemacht was Symon angeht leider kann der den Linuxkernel nicht direkt starten sondern nur die Bootreihenfolge an den ersten Sektor der Partition weitergeben.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das es nicht so schwer sein kann einen Optisch ansprechenden  Bootmanager zu gestalten. Der auch über ein einfach zu bedienendes Interface verfügt zur Konfiguration, denn selbst der Kernel von Linux hat so ein Tool (make menuconfig).Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Aug 14, 2010 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

So inzwischen hab ich GRUB2 mal getestet auch auf die Gefahr hin das mein System nicht mehr booten sollte, was glücklicherweise nicht der Fall war.

Ganz klar ist das sich einiges verändert hat allerdings nicht überall zum besten wie ich finde.

1. Was die Benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht hat GRUB doch sehr gelitten. Die endgültige Konfiguration in "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" von Hand selbst zu schreiben ist, wenn man auf Eye Candy nicht verzichten will, nicht wirklich zu empfehlen da man da sehr schnell diverse wichtige Kleinigkeiten vergisst. Deshalb muss man sich wohl oder übel mit der halbautomatischen Generierung der Konfiguration anfreunden was in meinem Fall erst mal das Lesen mehrerer und teilweise auch noch unvollständigen Dokus bedeutete.

2. Angenehm hingegen ist mir aufgefallen das GRUB2 von Haus aus mit fast jedem Dateisystem klarkommt das in der Linuxwelt Anwendung findet somit ist das erstellen einer extra Partition für den Bootloader überflüssig geworden ausser man hat seine Systempartition verschlüsselt dann geht es nicht ohne.

3. Ebenfalls als angenehm empfunden habe ich das GRUB2 scheinbar nun vollständig als 64bit Version installiert und betrieben werden kann.

4. Auch scheinen die Übergange von BIOS zu GRUB zu KERNEL flüssiger zu laufen. Ich weiss ja nicht ob das nur bei mir so war aber bei GRUB Legacy hatte ich oft diverse Anzeigefehler zwischen BIOS-GRUB-KERNEL. Diese Störten mich zwar nicht sonderlich aber ohne wirkt das ganze doch irgendwie professioneller.

Mein Fazit:

GRUB2 ist rein technisch gesehen sicher einer der besten Bootloader die es gibt. Er kann auf nahezu jedem System und jeder Architektur betrieben werden und bootet fast jedes Betriebssystem. Aber die mangelhafte Dokumentation und die Komplexität bezüglich der Konfiguration von GRUB2 ist etwas abschreckend.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hier gibt es auch ein paar gute Infos zu grub2
> 
> http://grub.enbug.org/Manual

 

Nur kurz zur Info, die URL ist tot

siehe nun im GNU GRUB Manual 1.99

btw

Auch die Ubuntu Jungs haben schon eine recht gute GRUB-2 Dokumentation - siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2

----------

